# Custom coat rack Giveaway winners!



## Chris (Nov 16, 2012)

Just like is posted in the giveaway thread.

OK the winners are...................................



BPJOOP93


And


Thomask



Congrats! You guys have 24 hours to claim your prize by a private message to me or a new winner will be chosen.


----------



## cruzn57 (Nov 16, 2012)

YOU LUCKY DOGS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2012)

5 PM pacific standard time tomorrow they will be redrawn if not claimed.


----------



## havasu (Nov 16, 2012)

Shhh, be very quiet!


----------



## ME87 (Nov 16, 2012)

Haha. Be vury quiet, we're hunting wabbit!


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2012)

Well only one contacted me.

New winner is.

 cruzn.

You got  24 hours

Edit. Thomask pmd me just in time.


----------



## cruzn57 (Nov 18, 2012)

is this contact?

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

EDIT:   BOOO HOOO ,   lol


----------



## havasu (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats Buddy!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats to the winners, they look like they will be an awesome addition to your garages.  And a big Thank-You to ME87 for taking the time to make these.


----------



## ME87 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll ship these Tuesday morning.  I'm just going to need addresses.  Please pm me or Chris and ill get them out.  THANKS!


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2012)

OK Contest is officially over. Thomask and Cruzn57 are the winners, Congrats guys!


----------



## cruzn57 (Nov 19, 2012)

I will consult with my advisers and reply in a timely fashion.

Thanks guys, even the wife was impressed!:thumbsup:


----------

